# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  Systems Thinking in Analysing Problems course in Dubai ,Barlen, Paris

## دورة تدريبية

*Almjd for Quality and Human Resource Development invite you to participate in our training course:*Systems Thinking in Analysing Problems  *Which will be held  evry week in London, Kuala Lumpur, Istanbul, Barlen, Paris, Roma, Amsterdam,** Stockholm** and Dubai* *To contact us**website: www.almjd-hr.com**Emile: info@almjd-hr.com**Mobile 00962795447255* *Which Accredited by the University of Western America and Harvard, Cambridge, and Manchester International Training Collages**The following are Ledarship and  administrative courses:*Business Strategy EssentialsEffective Business Decisions Using Data AnalysisManaging and Leading in a Multi - Cultural WorkplaceAdvanced Communication and Interpersonal SkillsGoal Setting , Planning and Decision MakingSmart Leadership - Achieving Strategy through Leadership and InnovationThe Leadership Development ProgrammeLeadership, Influence and TrustAdvanced Conflict Resolution and Change Management StrategiesInnovative Leadership CompetenciesManagerial LeadershipQuality Assurance and Quality Control - Using ISO9001 as a frameworkThe Essentials of LeadershipEffective Organisational LeadershipStrategy ExcellenceCommunication, Coordination and LeadershipLeadership, Creativity and Peak PerformanceStrategic Planning, Development and ImplementationCompetency - Based ManagementMastering Finance for Non - Financial Oil and Gas PersonnelCreativity, Critical Thinking and Problem SolvingManagerial SuccessMastering Management SkillsSystems Thinking in Analysing ProblemsCustomer Service ManagementLeadership and Decision - Making in Crisis and Emergency SituationsAccomplished Office AdministratorEffective Self ManagementManaging Multiple Tasks, Priorities and DeadlinesThe Complete Course on ManagementKnowledge Management for the Oil and Gas IndustryThe Voice of LeadershipEnterprise Content Management MasterclassManagement Excellence MasterclassMastering Team Leadership SkillsThe Power of Positive Thinking and AttitudeEffective Personal ProductivityAdvanced Communication SkillsContinuous Innovation and Process ImprovementIT Service ManagementThe Management EssentialsDeveloping Personal Effectiveness with Positive SkillsLeading with ConfidenceThe Complete Course on LeadershipImproving Productivity and Employee Engagement thru Effective Front Line LeadershipEmotional Intelligence in Leadership PinnacleEffective Business Risk Management Strategies using ISO 31000 FrameworkLeadership, Vision and Organisational RealityMastering Supervisory SkillsThe Art of Strategic ManagementCommunication EssentialsHigh Impact Business CommunicationSuccessful Planning, Organising and DelegatingDecisions, Dynamics and Leadership StylesLeadership, Innovation and Enterprise SkillsStrategy, Risks, Negotiation and LeadershipEffective People SkillsMastering Personal and Interpersonal SkillsDeveloping Emotionally Intelligent Management and Leadership SkillsLeadership and Management Skills for New Manager and SupervisorManagement Reporting and Decision MakingProject Leadership - Developing Skills to Assist in Conflict ResolutionThe Practical Leader - Developing and Leading High Performing TeamsAdvanced Communication SkillsMastering Strategic Decision MakingThe Art of LeadershipEnterprise Data Secutity and Risk ManagementInterpersonal Communication SkillsThe Essentials of Leadership and ManagementLeadership Best PracticesIntegrating Strategic, Operational and Tactical Leadership for Outstanding PerformanceAchieving Leadership Success through People and InnovationEssential Skills for Oil and Gas ProfessionalsThe Complete Course on Management and LeadershipLeading Under PressureManagement Skills and TechniquesLeadership and Strategic ImpactThe Professional NegotiatorData Management, Manipulation and Analysis using ExcelEffective Time Task and Work PlanningPerformance Measurements, Continuous Improvement and BenchmarkingThe Effective SupervisorLeadership and Strategic Thinking in the Oil and Gas IndustryWorkplace Innovation and Productivity SkillsFraud, Theft and Corruption in the WorkplaceIntegrating Management Systems and PAS99 - Development, Implementation and Effective OperationAdvanced Management - Achieving Superior Performance and Strategic SuccessMarine Pollution and ManagementThe Three - Dimensions of LeadershipStrategic Crisis ManagementKnowledge ManagementAdvanced Problem Solving and Decision MakingBusiness Analysis within a Project EnvironmentMasterclass - International Oil and Gas LeadershipAdvanced Strategic ManagementStrategic Planning ProfessionalLeadership Excellence in Handling Pressure and StressAdvanced Teamwork and Cooperation SkillsStrategy Design BootcampEffective Office ManagementQuality Management EssentialsLeadership and Management Skills for SupervisorsIntegrated Management Systems and Risk Management Strategies - Developing and Implementing Best PracticesStrategic Planning, Communication, Measurement and ImplementationMastering Communication, Negotiation and Presentation SkillsQuality Assurance and Quality Control - Using ISO9001 as a frameworkManagerial LeadershipStrategic Enterprise AnalysisMastering Emotional Intelligence - Skills for Excellent LeadershipSuccess under Pressure - Emotional Intelligence, Conflict Management and NegotiationsBuilding Task Leadership SkillsLeadership and Management Skills for the 21st CenturyAdvanced Communication and Problem SolvingAchieving Professional ExcellenceLeading with ExcellenceLeading and Managing through Strategic Planning and InnovationThe Art of Strategic Management and LeadershipMastering Management and Leadership SkillsCertificate in Leadership and Management ExcellenceSystems Thinking in Analysing ProblemsAdvanced High Performance LeadershipStrategic Enterprise AnalysisStrategy ExcellenceProject Leadership - Developing Skills to Assist in Conflict ResolutionMastering Team Leadership SkillsThe Practical Leader - Developing and Leading High Performing Teams*website** :www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

